# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Rain, Rain Go Away!

## sbhlvr

We've had it! Stuck with b-i-l's family in our house with two teenagers. This rain is great for the lawns but not for our nerves. All I can say is thank god our house is large enough for all of us and we have three t.v.'s!

After we were chased off the beach by a rain storm, I hit the bushes with the clippers while it was raining.

I really hope the rest of the week is going to be better. UGH!! :crazy:

----------


## NHDiane

Wow, it must be bad ...trimming the hedges in the rain????? As you said, thankfully the house is large or you may have been traveling your neighborhood creating topiaries   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

it could  have been worse...I was offshore in it tonight......just miserable.....

home now...hot shower...and a drink...

they really blew this forecast..so much for light drizzle and light winds...LOL
and the rest of the week is supposed to be very good

----------


## NHDiane

Beautiful day here...light breeze and mid 80's.

----------


## MIke R

yeah Wendi said the same thing

----------


## NHDiane

How long is your stay in Ptown?

----------


## MIke R

I go home August 22 and then I start going back and forth til the end of September

----------


## NHDiane

Off subject but are you familiar with a place called the Brass Key in P-town? had an opportunity to grab a couple of nights at a good rate.  Just wonderin'

----------


## MIke R

very familiar ...its my daughters "go to" place...uber foo foo....and not for the homophobic....but a beautiful place..she either stays there or Crown Point which is the sister resort to Brass Key

I used to do a lot of catering for them back in the day

----------


## KevinS

The Brass Key was on my shortlist of Guest Houses to check out in P-Town if I didn't eventually find a hotel that I could live with.  The Chateau Provincetown hotel is working for me, with the Surfside as an acceptable backup, so I never had to try the Brass Key.  I do remember that they offer free off-street parking, which can be a key amenity in P-Town.

----------


## NHDiane

That's exactly what I thought...it's a pretty good deal I think but I'm not sure we want to be that far down on the Cape.  I'll keep looking.  It looks like a beautiful place tho

----------


## sbhlvr

Go for it!

I had a good laugh at the topiaries!! When it really started to pour, I gave up!!

Beautiful today and getting ready to go over sand in the Grand Wagoneeer.

----------


## george

Book about P-town... heard on the radio this morning

http://www.npr.org/2012/08/03/157958...-cape-cod-town

----------


## MotherOcean

Carol, hope all ended up working out with family visiting. 

Jim and I have had a couple days off together and are hoping to go camping this weekend if the temps stay down. 

Tell Dave "hello" from us!!

----------


## sbhlvr

The in-law family is gone and my family is now here. 
We now get to confront my 86 year old father about no more long distance driving. My sister informed me that it was a scary drive up from NJ. He refuses to let anyone drive him! Oh joy!

----------


## sbhlvr

> Carol, hope all ended up working out with family visiting. 
> 
> Jim and I have had a couple days off together and are hoping to go camping this weekend if the temps stay down. 
> 
> Tell Dave "hello" from us!!



Thanks Shirley. The dog issue was no problem. The house is intact. Even though it rained so much, it was still a pretty decent vaca.

----------


## MIke R

> The in-law family is gone and my family is now here. 
> We now get to confront my 86 year old father about no more long distance driving. My sister informed me that it was a scary drive up from NJ. He refuses to let anyone drive him! Oh joy!



same here...I believe this might have been my Moms last trip to the Cape...and she didn't even drive....but the toll it took oh her physically wasn't worth the effort....something I tried to tell her would happen in the months leading up to this....but ..well....you know how they can be..

will you be down for Carnival?

----------


## sbhlvr

only this sunday.. will you be around or do you have trips scheduled? you saw my other post...NJ

----------


## MotherOcean

Good luck Carol. It is never easy to parent a parent!! 

Hope your dad will realize what you say is out of love.

----------


## MIke R

> only this sunday.. will you be around or do you have trips scheduled? you saw my other post...NJ



I have trips and the girls are coming down Sunday for Carnival week....so my dance card is full....

next time

----------


## sbhlvr

we'll be around Sunday if change your mind and you all want to meet up.

----------

